# Hey everyone.



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow.. I can't believe I found this site! I'm in awe.. seriously! Anyway, let me give you the basics. My name is Kristy, from Hawaii, 21, married and a stay at home mom to a 2 year old. Oh yeah, I'm going to my first MAC seminar tomorrow. I'm completely excited!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But yeah... I love to put on makeup but don't have the imagination for it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:  So any suggestions to funky looks would be VERY much appreciated! Man, I already love this site.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Kristy!! I think youll love the FOTD section 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Our talented members offer a lot of inspiration!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to specktra kristy, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself here!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome kristy!!!! u will definitely love it here with the fabulous specktra ladies and gents!! let us know how the seminar goes!!!!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2005)

Welcome to SPecktra!!!! Glad you're here.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

welcome to specktra.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Hi Kristy!!

Welcome!!


----------



## user2 (May 2, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

